# Need share price of TIH.TO (Toromont Industries Ltd) as of March 7, 1969



## allen11 (Apr 27, 2011)

I tried both Toromont investor relations and their stock transfer agent, and neither could help me with a historical price for TIH and no google search goes back that far in time.

Can someone help me find the cost base of a share of TIH.TO acquired on or about March 7, 1969?

I need this to calculate the capital gain of these shares owned by a cousin who passed away last October, and his final T1 tax return is due next month. I am aware of the spinoff of TIH to EFX in 2011 and how to apportion the ACBs as of the spinoff date, but I need the original acquisition cost of the TIH to make the correct (or at least estimated) calculation of taxable capital gain. There are no records of the original purchase.

Thanks in advance.
Allen


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

A lot has happened since 1969, including cap gains grandfathering towards the lifetime cap gain exemption in the federal budget of Feb 22, 1994. Consider an 'assumption' that your cousin could have if he had cap gains room, or was smart enough to make that election for that stock in his 1994 tax return and thus use the ACB of the stock as of Feb 22, 1994. Unless you are lucky enough to access a copy of his 1994 tax return in which you could verify that he made that election.

http://www.taxplanningguide.ca/tax-...3-investors/lifetime-capital-gains-deduction/

IOW, I doubt CRA is going to question if you use the ACB of that stock on Feb 22, 1994.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Click on thumbnail for larger view.



http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=_TIH.TO&p=D&st=1994-02-01&en=1994-03-01&id=p45420095994

ADDED:

To see the price adjusted for dividends and stock splits, if there were any,
remove ( _ ) from the symbol.

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=TIH.TO&p=D&st=1994-02-01&en=1994-03-01&id=p90210098940


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

There you go. Closing price of $4.50 seems like the number to use for ACB.


----------



## allen11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Many thanks AltaRed and zylon!

I assume the $4.50 is the closing price of a share at close of Feb 22, 1994. CRA would likely know if a T664 election was filed for 1994, would they not? Or are you saying they would not likely question use the ACB as of that date in any event?

Out of interest, is the closing price around March 7, 1969 obtainable?

Thanks again.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> Out of interest, is the closing price around March 7, 1969 obtainable?


Not from StockCharts.

*Historical Data Availability*

"Our database contains daily, weekly and monthly bars going back to 1990 for most stocks, indexes and mutual funds (assuming they have been around that long)."

http://stockcharts.com/docs/doku.php?id=data#historical_data_availability


----------

